# First pumilio froglet!



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I just came home for my lunch break and during my routine health and welfare check found this! My first pumilio froglet! This is from my trio of El Dorado SNDF. I got the females in February of this year and the male in May of this year...

What an amazing feeling! 

-Christian


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats christian!
Bet you didn't even know he was there! I love my Pums.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks!

I've seen mama transport but never saw the tad... If all the other tads she transported are alive, I'm going to have my hands full :|

-Christian


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! I love El Dorado! I want some so bad, but I am going to wait until I'm more experienced 'till I get some. Gorgeous froglet!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks! The male is loud!


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratz! And when there is one there is probably more! Best of luck!!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I have definitely seen two transports... I see 4 eggs every 10-20 days  I can't wait to see more little ones!

-Christian


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

He has made his way down to the leaf litter... He's already got a toe tap going


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I just came home for my lunch break and during my routine health and welfare check found this! My first pumilio froglet! This is from my trio of El Dorado SNDF. I got the females in February of this year and the male in May of this year...
> 
> What an amazing feeling!
> 
> -Christian



Awesome man!! Its a Beauty!! Congrats.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

#2 just made it out of the brom!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

cool! two pumilio froglets! Grats! I Don't think it gets much better then that!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just looking around for tadpoles and froglets and what do I see?... A tadpole with feeder eggs looking at me . Looks like this guy is eating good!


----------

